# Depressed



## Iamhere (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi! New here. I'm just so tired of being in my marriage 😞 my hubby and I are both 35 with two kids under the age of 2! Long story short...I'm no longer attracted to him. He doesn't protect me or my kids. Sex is terrible. I feel stuck in our marriage bc of being financially dependent. I haven't cheated, but I've only talked to other guys but never met up (just flirted). I wish I could be happy.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Iamhere said:


> Hi! New here. I'm just so tired of being in my marriage 😞 my hubby and I are both 35 with two kids under the age of 2! Long story short...I'm no longer attracted to him. He doesn't protect me or my kids. Sex is terrible. I feel stuck in our marriage bc of being financially dependent. I haven't cheated, but I've only talked to other guys but never met up (just flirted). I wish I could be happy.


Happiness comes from within. I know this is a cliche, but it's true. If you are unhappy in your marriage talk to your husband and work through it together. If he is unwilling to work with you and the two of you can't make it work, divorce. 

Stop flirting with other men. That will only bring you temporary happiness. It is poor character to cheat on your husband and it's bad for your soul. Stop that. Focus on what you can do to improve your current life and if you cannot resolve the marriage problems, you will be free to find a more compatible partner after you are divorced.

Any man you find who is willing to cheat with you will eventually be willing to cheat on you. That would be a very poor choice and make all of your problems worse.


----------



## Iamhere (Aug 13, 2019)

I talked to him about it and he's not trying to work it out. I've talked to him about seperating.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Iamhere said:


> I talked to him about it and he's not trying to work it out. I've talked to him about seperating.


You cannot change him.
You can change your behavior.
Wake him up...Go get the book "The Rational Male" and leave for him to find.
It's a book about how to become the man you are meant to be, and recognize the world around you for what it is.
It's written in men's language.

He's weak and needs to know what he needs to do to become strong.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

What do you mean when you say he does not protect you?
What specifically are you looking for there?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

StillSearching said:


> Iamhere said:
> 
> 
> > I talked to him about it and he's not trying to work it out. I've talked to him about seperating.
> ...


And don't peek inside. No wimminz allowed!


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I am sorry that you are feeling unhappy. However, I need to correct you. If you are talking intimutly with other man, then you have in fact cheated. You may not have had sex with another man yet, but you have betrayed your marriage and are probably headed that way. Focus on your marriage and stop flirting around with other people, and maybe things will improve.


----------

